

I'm an Engineer, not a Compiler - bishnu
http://www.numbergrinder.com/2009/02/im-an-engineer-not-a-compiler/


======
ColinWright
Over 140 comments here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3675195>

I don't know why the built in auto dup detector didn't get this - the links
look identical to me.

